# First deep drop fishing trip



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

First deep drop trip for me. Saturday 04/22/17. Went out with my two Sons and there friend. Who owns the boat, 28ft McKee with twin 300. The water was rough 3 to 4 and choppy, but the boat didn't have any trouble running 30+ mph in the slop. Fished some rocks out 68 mile form the pass. Caught Porgy, tile fish, a limit of grouper and a bunch of I don't knows. Run by a log on the way in and picked up 30 nice Dolphins. We came home with 97 fish.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

That is awesome!!! Boat load of food!!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Lot of fish cleaning there !
how deep were the grouper ?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn! first deep drop was a success! We saw some small dolphins under a small mat about 35miles out but they would not eat .


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> Lot of fish cleaning there !
> how deep were the grouper ?


700 feet


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Job Capt. :thumbsup:


----------



## leroybama (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome catch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

First pic is a Spanish Flag. Nice bunch of fish!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice trip. lotta phins to clean LOL


----------

